# My first sign ...(free hand too)



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

For my Grandson's room.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Max will be a happy camper. Nice sign.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Ron .
I'm in BC also , well eastern BC. I have to say I have never heard of Coverdale . Will have to google


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow your in the metropolis !


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice job Ron .
> I'm in BC also , well eastern BC. I have to say I have never heard of Coverdale . Will have to google


Thanks everyone, I am having a lot of fun!!
Too funny Rick...we moved out here from Vancouver when we started having babies,small town with a rodeo...who could ask for anything more. 20 mins. from U S A also.
Ron


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I just found White Rock to . There have been a few people moving from WhiteRock to Cranbrook and now I see how they built such huge houses , they made a pile of money ! 

Your a little to close to the border for comfort as I heard BO was going to deploy there drones over here as there's thousands of them sitting around after they brought them back from Afghanistan .
They claimed there unarmed but you can't trust them Guys down south lol


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Great sign*

Hi Amiskron,


Excellent sign you have done by free hand.
I really like it and nice timber. I am still trying
to master signs by free hand.


Cheers Graham.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> They claimed there unarmed but you can't trust them Guys down south lol


Too true, the politicians have already came close.
Cap'n Eddie's Petcare


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Matador58 said:


> Hi Amiskron,
> 
> 
> Excellent sign you have done by free hand.
> ...


Thanks Graham, The hardest part is getting your idea to the lay out stage..Routing out the project and expermenting with different bits is fun, rewards are the left overs be it a sign or fire wood to keep you warm.
Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An excellent job but you will find it far easier if you make yourself a set of router skis.


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

harrysin said:


> An excellent job but you will find it far easier if you make yourself a set of router skis.


Thank you Harry!
I'm on it now...and you said "sanding" What is "Sanding"". Lol.:lol:
Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sanding is smoothing with abrasive paper which comes in many grades, the lower the number the coarser ie: the fewer grains of either sand, glass or Silicon Carbide per square inch., but I'm sure that you know all this Ron!


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Sanding is smoothing with abrasive paper which comes in many grades, the lower the number the coarser ie: the fewer grains of either sand, glass or Silicon Carbide per square inch., but I'm sure that you know all this Ron!


Thank you Harry, I know allot more about sanding now,thanks to you,now I have to learn not to be in such a hurry and have more patience when it comes to finishing,I am sure sanding will help me in that area....being a H.D. Mechanic finesse does not come easy.:moil:


----------



## wb8nbs (Apr 14, 2011)

That is very nice. What kind of bit did you use?


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

wb8nbs said:


> That is very nice. What kind of bit did you use?


Thank you Jim, I first out lined the boarder and the letters with a 1/4 box cove then I used a 45 for the edgeing then I used. 1/2" box cove to rough out the middle and put the indents along the edge. To tell you the truth, this is the first time I have used any of these bits and have very little experience on the router it self...but trial and error. My Grandson loves his sign...so all the money I spent on the Router etc. has paid for it self already.
Ron


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice sign Ron I am sure Max will love it
Roxanne


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you Roxanne...I am having lots of fun making sawdust!!


----------



## splinterswoodshop (May 1, 2014)

nice job-well done


----------



## scottshs (Nov 19, 2013)

Amiskron said:


> For my Grandson's room.


nice job.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amiskron said:


> Thank you Jim, I first out lined the boarder and the letters with a 1/4 box cove then I used a 45 for the edgeing then I used. 1/2" box cove to rough out the middle and put the indents along the edge. To tell you the truth, this is the first time I have used any of these bits and have very little experience on the router it self...but trial and error. My Grandson loves his sign...so all the money I spent on the Router etc. has paid for it self already.
> Ron


What a perfect case for having a MUSCLECHUCK bits changed in seconds without spanners, just a half turn with a ball ended 4mm Allen key.


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Harry! Always another tool to buy...lol. I have paid for a few MAC. and Snap-on trucks in my Mechanic days.. If it was shinny I needed to have it!!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice sign Ron!!


----------



## Amiskron (Apr 10, 2012)

Thankyou Lee, I am having lots of fun making sawdust and reading this form...now all I need is a jig so I can do both at the same time.


----------



## Ladelmann (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome! Your grandson will love it!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! Nice job!!!


----------

